# Another New 312 Bh



## AB2011 (Feb 28, 2011)

From what I have seen so far on this forum the 312 BH is a very popular unit. We just purchased ours two weeks ago, really like the 10th anniversary edition mods with the crown roof and new front end, now we only have to wait 2 more months to use it







. I have been searching this site for the last week and am amazed by all the input from everyone. I will be checking back often once we pick our unit up as this is our very first trailer.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats!

We have a 312bh and love it. Only three trips so far though. One thing to keep in mind, the outdoor kitchen sink drains into your black tank. When towing, you also have to remember the length you have behind you and allow for "tail swing".

Yukon


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the older version of this trailer and we love it. Love having the back room to use for "overflow" and not to mention room for the pack n' play.


----------



## AB2011 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks all.

Yes Eric I am a little nervous about towing such a large trailer but I am sure after awhile I will get used to it.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats! They are a nice rig!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations. We just took delivery last Friday. We're totally new to the camping scene, and decided to go all in. We first came across the unit last summer, and never strayed from it. Of all the other similar units, we never found enough features we liked more to move us away from the Outback. Luckily, we spent enough time doing homework, that we were able to get the 10th Anniversary Edition and all of it's nice upgrades. I must agree, it is a beast, especially for a beginner like myself.....never really towed anything. My buddy said it made our Silverado 2500HD look like an S-10. I'll be getting in quite a bit of practice on the road with a trucker friend before I set out with the tribe. I thought I felt a little "tail swing", but trucker said that it was normal. Maybe I just took people a little too literally when they said that they "almost forgot the trailer was back there". Personally, I think the dealer has the hitch set to where the front of the trailer is a little high. They were banking on me loading it up enough to bring it down in the front. When we had it out yesterday there were a couple of things I noticed. At one point it seemed to be more of a rocking side to side which I figure was mild tail swing/ sway. The other instance, it seemed to be bouncing up and down on a different stretch of road. Enjoy the trailer, we sure plan to.......as soon as I log enough miles/hours to feel comfortable.


----------



## AB2011 (Feb 28, 2011)

srwsr said:


> Congratulations. We just took delivery last Friday. We're totally new to the camping scene, and decided to go all in. We first came across the unit last summer, and never strayed from it. Of all the other similar units, we never found enough features we liked more to move us away from the Outback. Luckily, we spent enough time doing homework, that we were able to get the 10th Anniversary Edition and all of it's nice upgrades. I must agree, it is a beast, especially for a beginner like myself.....never really towed anything. My buddy said it made our Silverado 2500HD look like an S-10. I'll be getting in quite a bit of practice on the road with a trucker friend before I set out with the tribe. I thought I felt a little "tail swing", but trucker said that it was normal. Maybe I just took people a little too literally when they said that they "almost forgot the trailer was back there". Personally, I think the dealer has the hitch set to where the front of the trailer is a little high. They were banking on me loading it up enough to bring it down in the front. When we had it out yesterday there were a couple of things I noticed. At one point it seemed to be more of a rocking side to side which I figure was mild tail swing/ sway. The other instance, it seemed to be bouncing up and down on a different stretch of road. Enjoy the trailer, we sure plan to.......as soon as I log enough miles/hours to feel comfortable.


Thanks, we are quite excited also. Apparently we think alot alike as we too are new to the camping scene and decided to go all in as well. We looked at the Cougar, but also decided that the Outback was a nicer unit. I too am a little nervous to tow this bohemoth as I have the same truck as you, just not diesel, should be interesting. I think I will take a page out of your book and try it out on a few short "towing trips" before we attempt our first weekend get away.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

When I mentioned tail swing, I wasn't refering to sway. When you turn, the rear of the trailer swings out in the oposite direction of your turn. The axels become a pivot point and if you aren't aware of it you an get into trouble.

Yukon


----------



## midlifecamper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Yukon,

I might be purchasing the 312bh and my TV is a F150 similar to yours. Just wondering if you think the truck is adequate or if you think it's too big a tail on that dog. I started a thread here and people seem to be saying I need a 3/4 ton. Just curious to know from a fellow F150/312bh owner.

-Brandon


----------

